
Ask HN: Job retraining ideas after Covid-19? - davidwitt415
I&#x27;m a Sr. UX + HMI Designer with some previous front end Dev experience, and was recently laid off. Given the effects of COVID-19, I&#x27;m thinking that senior UX jobs may be hard to come by, and am wondering about retraining and entering another field. What do you think might be good job options?
======
austincheney
You could look at becoming a project manager. Study up for the PMP and
certify. I have no idea how insecure software project managers will be a
weakened economy though.

Likely more secure positions will be network engineers or security engineers.
Which way to go depends on your current income level. If you are deep into
your career and earning a high income you are better off with the security
path. Security engineers cap much lower than top network engineers, but pay
well starting out. For security study up and take the CISSP test.

Network engineering will kind of feel liking starting over in your career. You
will want to start with an entry level certification like the CCENT and work
towards the beginner CCNA certification. Years later once you can pass the
CCNP certification you might well be making more in networking than in
software. Then if you stick around long enough to become an expert you can
attain a CCIE which provides excellent job security at high pay, especially if
you have extensive software scripting experience.

